# Too Good To Be True Ebay Argentinian Watches



## Clueless Joe (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello all!

What is the story about the trove of cosmetically very pretty watches, being sold by a number of different sellers, but with pretty similar styles of advert (and watches!) out of Argentina, on ebay?

I'm assuming that these are essentially frankenwatches, but I'd love to know more. I'd guess that there was an industry in pumping them out onto ebay. Perhaps they have genuine movements (possibly a cache from a company which went bankrupt), with custom made cases and 'renovated' (i.e. newly produced) dials.

Does that seem plausible? Does anybody know?

Here are some too good to be true (but very pretty) Girard Perregaux, for example. But they cover a range of top end brands:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have always worked on the theory that if something seems too good to be true, it probably is! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Clueless Joe (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup. Works in all sorts of situations.

Just wondering if anybody has done some research into this. I'm surprised to see that there's nothing out there on the internet about this quite noteworthy phenomenon.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably to be steered clear of, but who knows - unless you have been down that route already.

BTW I'd take a look at the forum rules and guidelines before you go posting any more links to live auctions


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Argentina has an interesting history. It was once the 10th wealthiest country in the world, but had a massive decline post WW2. The currency halved in value and hyperinflation set in, meaning that things like gold and watches became more tradable than currency. I have bought one watch from there in a pain free transaction, but I was nervous until it arrived.

As ever, buyer beware and always pay by paypal so you might eventually get a refund if anything went wrong. I haven't had a chance to look at the particular links so I am not making any calls on the reliablity of the items for sale


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Great first post Joe, a load of links to some Ebay Dealers


----------



## Clueless Joe (Feb 14, 2011)

I wanted to start with a classic!

Naah, seriously - there's obviously a little industry out there, putting together neat looking watches from spare parts. Or so I'm guessing.


----------

